# Balancing Spinal and Abdominal Muscles



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

As athletes and trainers, we know that balancing opposing muscle groups improves performance and reduces injury. Balance, with regards to body awareness, also improves performance by increasing efficiency of movement. By focussing only on these types of balancing acts, in our quest to improve both strength and overall athletic performance, we may be neglecting the [...]

*Read More...*


----------

